# [SOLVED] why "eno1" is changed back to "eth0" ?

## csfrank

when i configure and build the kernel myself , the network interface name "eno1" is changed back to the old style "eth0" , but when i use the genkernel , the "eno1" is show again.

i guess, some kernel options must be missed, when i configure the kernel myself.

is there somebody meet the same problem?

which kernel options do i miss?

here are my .config fileLast edited by csfrank on Fri Oct 28, 2016 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

csfrank,

Welcome to Gentoo.

The kernel always enumerates ethernet interfaces as ethX.

Some time later, udev changes the name.

You can pass a parameter on the kernel command line to keep the ethX names if you wish.

Its not a kernel configuration issue.

----------

## csfrank

thanks for your help!

yes, it's a udev  issue,

remount / rw failed in startup, cause apply udev rules failed

----------

